# Okay, I'm gonna really show my ignorance here



## Popeye (Apr 3, 2008)

A co-werker gave me a couple bags of 2" Bass Assassin curly tail things. One is Chart/Pepper Shad and the other is a floater Black Shad. I'm figuring to use them on Crappie _IF_ I can figure out how to rig and fish them. I'm guessing a leadhead jig? If someone really wanted they could post a photo of something like this rigged. Not sure how old these things are either. They are still slippery and slimy feeling and the old faded price sticker says $2.75. Both are "P" Emzyme enriched, what ever the heck that is. He also gave me a 2.5" floating Rapala stick bait, black on top and silver/whitish on the bottom. Never used floating bait before either. Gonna be a learning season this year.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's the way I fish them....Like you said, on a small jighead(this pic is just for reference...mine aren't weedless) This is the regular panfish assassin, but the curly tails will work the same. 








You can either just drop them down where there are and just reel them in really slow, you can cast them and kinda swim them back to you, or you can rig them under a float and just "twitch" the float back to you. I use all these techniques, just depends on what the fish are doing. Hope this helps.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 3, 2008)

When you put them on the jighead find the seem and have the hook exit the worm on the seem. I dont care if the tail is up or down on curly tail grubs, some people have there preference tho.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. Here I was thinking this was going to be way more complicated than that.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 4, 2008)

cant remember where i read this, but on moving baits, the tail should be rigged downwards. and on bottom bouncers, up. and of course rigged inline with the seam either way.


----------



## Mattman (Apr 4, 2008)

Rigging the curly tail down helps keep it from fouling on the hook point.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 4, 2008)

What exactly is the reason for hooking though the seam? That almost seems like it could cause the bait to tear apart faster. These, the seam is on the side.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> What exactly is the reason for hooking though the seam? That almost seems like it could cause the bait to tear apart faster. These, the seam is on the side.



The seam is only the flashing left when the liquid hot plastic is poured, it is just a line on the outside that you can use to make sure your bait is not twisted on the hook, causing it to spin unnaturally.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 4, 2008)

This is one of what I got.
https://www.bassassassin.com/p/-Black-Shad-2-inch-Curly-Shads/bass-fishing-lures/-/-/CSA35300/

So if I hook through the seam then black is on one side, silver on the other and the tail can go one top or bottom. If I would hook it the way I would have done on my own, then black would be on top, silver on bottom and the tail would be on the side. Maybe I'm way over thinking this. The only other plastic I've used so far is nail tails on small 1/32oz jig heads. nail tails are straight and one color so even I can't mess them up (well, except for putting too much hook through them and having the nail tail curve around the hook).


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2008)

Flounder - just like in other aspects of fishing - let the fish decide how they want it. Try everything and see what works

After all this thought the damn things probably will not catch fish anyway - get some earthworms, i hear they work fine


----------



## Popeye (Apr 4, 2008)

So when rigging earth worms... Do you hook them once and trail them like a leach? Hook them several times making like a ball... Oh geez, I'm gonna go get some TNT and fish like Crocodile Dundee :lol:


----------

